# PVC Fencing



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Cool tut, very simple fence. Keep it up!


----------



## make them scream (Jul 2, 2009)

nice fence i made the exact fence about 4 years back i have pics in my profile i added brown primer to give it a rusty look


----------



## Zombiegirl1 (Oct 22, 2007)

that looks like my fence! lol. I want to keep mine up all yr. . I use cob web shooter all over my fence. Loved the look esp when the wind blew it gently. Wahhhahhhahhhh

Great job lov it


----------

